#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [討論] 各位獸友住哪0527

## Totem‧T

注意事項
住校者在排列時以就學地為主(如有特殊需求先註明)
簡體字小生會自動翻成繁體字(因為本版繁體字的使用者較多)
如有資料不想公佈者請私訊或在本文章回覆皆可(例如學校不想公佈者)
有什麼閱讀問題或是想知道的列表請踴躍提出(例如統計圖圖案.相同學校者....etc)
最好的敘述方式為　”樂園角色名稱/居住地/就學就業地(就業場所或就讀學校)(住校或另租公寓)”(在閱讀完

畢之後也請別忘了留下你的資料)(如方便請附註城市單位 如鄉.鎮.市....etc)
如要更改原資料者請附註本來的居住縣市(因為資料數實在過於龐大而難以完全記得所有資料)

因處理麻煩，所以本人以從簡方式約略處理，其他帖的資料也不再採計，等日後興致來了(?)再做詳細版本。


獸列表

----------


## 拉斯卡(Laska)

我來挑錯了˙3˙+++

拉斯卡(Laska)/高雄市鼓山區(大榮高中附近)/高雄市三民區(高雄高級中學)

辛苦了(遞茶)

----------


## 天牙  狼

改一下

天牙 狼 /台北市信義區(捷運六張黎站)/台北市內湖區(內湖高中)

改好啦...
內湖是在台北市喔...

----------


## BALTO

真是辛苦你了...

竟然能整理出這麼一大筆資料

順便補一下我的學校是台北市成功高中(沒記錯的話應該是中正區....

----------


## 寒燒

[spacer]
小弟是台南市人，謝謝勘誤


[spacer]

----------


## Totem‧T

To 拉斯卡(Laska) 感謝你的指正
To 天牙 狼 感謝你的指正(小生搞糊塗內湖的縣市別了...
To BALTO 感謝你的提供 小生會再去確認一次成功高中的位置
To 寒燒 感謝你的指正 附帶問一下 是台南市的北區 然後就讀高雄縣楠梓區嗎??
還有 請問是住校嗎??

新增 逆 囧的閒狼 Tails 綠茶狼small 

今日參考白袍狐仙的建議
先把台北市的問號去掉來做試驗了
效果不錯
近日清除其他地區的問號
近日也會把各縣市的獸友數量和比例算出
感謝各位

----------


## 幻貓

來更正囉~

幻貓/台北縣三重市/台北市大安區〈師大附中〉

能做出旁大統計數字的獸於我來說都很偉大  :Very Happy:

----------


## 星空小克

我來嚕~(謎:你誰呀?)


星空小克/台中縣潭子/在苗栗後龍讀書(?)

----------


## 寒燒

> To 寒燒 感謝你的指正 附帶問一下 是台南市的北區 然後就讀高雄縣楠梓區嗎??
> 還有 請問是住校嗎??


是的，至於為何能住校，小弟在此不便多說（（被踢飛）

----------


## POP

藍莓來更正一下唷～

POP /台中縣大肚鄉/在日光郡社區

更正完畢～辛苦嚕！謝謝＞ｗ＜

----------


## 渥卡．揆斯

來更正一下 


希望資料能對版大有幫助



渥卡．揆斯/台北縣中和/台北縣淡水區(台北縣私立淡江大學)

----------


## 艾微塔

姆乎乎~我也來更新~

艾微塔/台東縣台東市區/國立台東高級中學 

看到大大整理的數據，真是大的嚇獸阿囧"

希望對版大有幫助~辛苦了

----------


## 狐狸

舉掌舉掌!!!

台南縣鹽水是我兩年前學校住宿的地方XD

現在的是以下>W<

狐狸/台中市(五權西四街)/日本星城大學(日本愛知縣東海市)(住外.附近公寓) 

XD~~~

----------


## 嵐

嵐(衛生紙)/台中市(西區)/台中縣大里(僑泰中學)

----------


## 島月

報到!!

島月(島夜)/新店市文山區(大坪林站)/台北市??區(成功中學)

----------


## 阿難

報到!長官!(炸)
納亞古．阿難/大陸 香港(西灣河)/西灣河(港島民生書院)

野狼阿璇/大陸 香港(西灣河)/筲箕灣愛秩序灣(聖馬可中學)

無責任額外資料: (未確定)
焰狼．天狼星/大陸 香港(沙田?)/???
北極狼/大陸 香港(???)/筲箕灣愛秩序灣(聖馬可中學)

繼續努力吧(拍)

----------


## 野

來寫寫

遼空 /高雄縣鳳山市/高市左營區(新莊高中)


噗噗~

----------


## 時雨秋幻

填一下~~（炸

時雨秋幻/桃園縣平鎮市/桃園縣楊梅鎮

話說這有好多知名國立學校的學生...（抖（炸

----------


## Totem‧T

To BALTO 小生已確認成功高中的位置為台北市中正區 

To 幻貓 感謝你的指正 
To 星空小克 感謝你的指正 附帶問一下 是住校在苗栗縣後龍鎮嗎??
小生先填寫住校 如不是再改正
To 寒燒 感謝你的確認 
To POP 感謝你的指正 附帶問一下 是居住地在(日光郡社區) 然後就讀台中縣大肚鄉嗎??
To 渥卡．揆斯 感謝你的指正 但小生再次確認過地址為台北縣淡水鎮 然後小生因為為了版面方便閱讀 將台北縣私立淡江大學簡化為淡江大學 煩請不要見怪
To 艾微塔 感謝你的指正 小生因為為了版面方便閱讀 將國立台東高級中學簡化為台東高中 煩請不要見怪
To 狐狸 感謝你的指正 小生因為為了版面格式統一 將日本星城大學(日本愛知縣東海市)(住外.附近公寓)改為日本愛知縣東海市(星城大學)(另租公寓) 煩請不要見怪To 嵐 感謝你的提供 小生因為為了版面格式統一 嵐(衛生紙) 改為嵐 學校階級名稱中學改為高中 煩請不要見怪
To 島月 感謝你的提供 小生再次確認過地址為台北縣新店市和台北市中正區 然後小生因為為了版面格式統一 島月(島夜)改為島月 學校階級名稱中學改為高中 煩請不要見怪
To 納亞古．阿難 感謝你的指正與提供 但焰狼‧天狼星小生確認過為焰狼_天狼星 然後無責任額外資料小生仍算在資料內 待那兩位獸友來挑錯小生再行修改
To 遼空 感謝你的指正 
To 時雨秋幻 感謝你的提供 

新增 嵐 島月 焰狼_天狼星 北極狼 時雨秋幻

參考白袍狐仙的建議 
把問號全部去掉了 
版面清爽許多(?) 
本應於這次整理做出各地區獸友的比例
但礙於時間問題 只做出各地區獸友數量統計
擇日再把各縣市的獸友比例算出
而本列表可能會用成表格
至於白袍狐仙建議的圖表 小生目前尚不了解如何做...
如有獸友知道製作方法請告訴小生 謝謝
感謝各位

---以下為歡樂版(何?)---


小生實在沒有想到
短短不到一週
居然有如此多的獸友來幫忙小生(感動
小生原本以為這列表會被沉的...(這真的是太神奇啦~~~
而且小生感受到了各位的鼓勵
To 拉斯卡(Laska) 茶很好喝喔~(接茶來喝(謎：隔那麼久才喝都冷了!!(被打
To 天牙 狼 小生知錯了...(慚
To BALTO 小生覺得能為狼版貢獻些心力 再辛苦也值得~(謎：這就是所謂的客套話!!(謎被打 謝謝你的關心啦~
To 幻貓 小生其實沒什麼偉大 畢竟收集這些資料的大都是舊帖的那兩位獸友 沒有那兩位開的版 小生也沒有資料可以整理~ 而以小生的知名度 是不可能有多少獸友回覆的~ 所以那兩位獸友-萊姆罐頭 和 蝕狼 才是真正偉大阿~(歡呼
To 星空小克 你是...誰阿??(被打 其實小生還滿常看到你的名字呢~ 原本最初的舊表上也有你的名字 所以...你是誰阿??(再被打 沒關係~不認識現在認識就好啦~(握手 你好阿~
To 寒燒 你好阿~需要小生幫忙踢飛嗎??(被打
To POP 小生不太懂為什麼你叫藍苺耶??能吃嗎??(何? 小生感受到你的關懷了~謝謝啦~
To 渥卡．揆斯 能來幫小生提供資料 就已經是很大的幫助啦~(感謝貌
To 艾微塔 當初小生做出來 小生也被自己嚇到了呢~(燦 謝謝你的關懷啦~(笑
To 狐狸 握掌握掌~狐狸大很有名呢~歡迎來這幫忙改正~謝謝啦~(握住伸出來的獸掌
To 嵐 你是小生見到最簡潔有力的一位呢~(笑
To 島月 歡迎報到~(燦
To 納亞古．阿難 也歡迎報到阿~ 不過小生何時變長官啦??是文書股長嗎??(被打 感謝你的加油~(互拍
To 遼空 噗噗?? 這列表有什麼笑點嗎??(找
To 時雨秋幻 放心啦~(拍 這裡頭也有很多不是國立知名學校的阿~不用太在意啦~
---歡樂結束(何?)---

----------


## 星空小克

> To 星空小克 感謝你的指正 附帶問一下 是住校在苗栗縣後龍鎮嗎??
> 小生先填寫住校 如不是再改正
> 
> To 星空小克 你是...誰阿??(被打 其實小生還滿常看到你的名字呢~ 原本最初的舊表上也有你的名字 所以...你是誰阿??(再被打 沒關係~不認識現在認識就好啦~(握手 你好阿~


我是住校沒錯~~(燦)(被打)

你問我是誰~~?我是小克呀~~(被拖出去)
我的名字有很常出現嗎?我記得我常常溺水呀XDD"

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

來報到了~

亞雷-鮫/桃園縣/桃園市區(某動物山的附近)

----------


## 閻王

我也來

閻王 香港/粉嶺

----------


## 迪亞狼

看到此篇忍不住回了 XD (炸

資料是沒錯啦 , 只是看到這麼龐大的資料讓我有點驚訝!
沒想到大台北獸真的蠻多的 , 赫然發現有兩三隻也和我住信義區 =口=!

也有幾隻住離信義區很近的大安區 (?

統整的很好哦 ^^ , 繼續努力呀

----------


## 若葉

恩~

我報到一下好囉= ="(殘愧\r

若葉  台灣/台北/台北縣/淡水鎮(紅樹林、淡水站)

學校呢...台北市大安區

別跟我問哪一間，也別嘗試找我= =

我會躲給你看(咬

----------


## 雷德托爾

唔啊啊~(揮爪)

雷德托爾/台南市

唔....之前我可能沒填資料....所以在這裡說...不好意思囉

----------


## Totem‧T

To 星空小克 感謝你的確認 
To 亞雷-鮫 感謝你的提供 因小生查不到確切位置 怕其他獸友混淆 小生先把某動物山之部分去掉 煩請不要見怪
To 閻王 感謝你的提供 
To 小狼狼 感謝你的確認  
To 若葉 感謝你的提供 小生經過查詢先將您的學校列上 如不想讓其他獸友知道學校名稱 小生會再做處理
To 雷德托爾 感謝你的提供 附帶問一下 是居住地和就學地(或就業地)皆在台南市嗎?

新增 亞雷-鮫 閻王 若葉 狂．洛清 雷德托爾

因為小生自己也覺得一長條拉頁面很煩
閱讀也很累
剛好最近發現了隱藏的語法
便試著把它處理過
看起來沒那麼壯觀
但方便性應該是有增加
而小生這次也把比例算出
皆附在各縣市之後
本想在這次用表格
但小生還未了解如何使用
預定近日改進
還有小生下次可能會再新加某版的統計
但可能要配合一下時間...
因為小生要段考了
更新速度可能稍慢請多包含
感謝各位

---以下為歡樂版(何?)---


唉...這週狀況稍稍下滑
不過能有五隻以上回覆小生就很滿意了
感謝來幫忙的各位阿~
To 星空小克 你是星空小克阿~(被打) 因為小生常爬一些舊文 所以整個閱讀的時間軸或許就比較容易看到你的名字~ 然後你的頭像小生也滿有印象的~大概是整個是我喜歡的藍色吧??(燦 小生也有去你的無名逛過(是你的沒錯吧??)~好久沒更新了呢~那個...你要不要去學學看音樂阿??走音不少說(爆) 還有~如果溺水小生可以幫忙救你喔~(燦
To 亞雷-鮫 報到者又一名~(文書記錄ing 
To 閻王 香港獸真是出忽小生意料的多阿=口= 歡迎你來喔~(握手
To 渥卡．揆斯 能來幫小生提供資料 就已經是很大的幫助啦~(感謝貌 
To 小狼狼 忍不住的好阿!!(被打 小生預定近日要加一些獸友的學校 小狼狼下週可來看看 小生是一週更新一次 還有謝謝你的鼓勵阿~(握手
To 若葉 呃...小生不用問自己就查出來了耶...因為大安區就那一所叫大安的...小生記得小生看過有跟你同校的 下次可能會放上來~  找找同校有沒有獸友也是件好玩的事~(笑 感謝你的報到囉~ P.S.別咬小生阿~~~>口<
To 雷德托爾 (揮爪) 你先前沒說沒關係 現在說就行~(燦 感謝你的幫忙啦~
---歡樂結束(何?)---

----------


## 若葉

不太好不太好= ="

我學校殺掉殺掉= =

那間學校很少人在淡水下車= =被別人瞥到了也死定了== 

殺掉殺掉

不然我咬你-W-+

----------


## 雷德托爾

是滴~住台南 學校也在台南XDDD

----------


## 銀楓

樂園角色名稱/居住地(附近地標或路名)/就學就業地(附近地標)(就業地點或就業學校)(住校或另租公寓) 

銀楓 / 台北市松山區(忠孝敦化捷運站) / 淡江大學 (淡水鎮) 

反正就是台北啦..ˊ3ˋ
(話說看到這篇竟然上浮了.囧)

----------


## 小雨乂火獅

名稱  ˙˙˙˙˙˙   地區   ˙˙˙˙˙˙學校˙˙˙˙˙˙出生時間/年齡
現實陳X安/小雨乂炎獅 ˙˙˙˙˙˙高雄縣大寮鄉昭明村
˙˙˙˙˙˙林園高級中學附設的國中部 ˙˙˙˙˙˙ 84/4/25   //// 13

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

冰龍小巴/高雄市/楠梓區(如果要老家的另外再補充)

學校:高海大

PS:之前看到這篇一直以為我已經填過了，仔細看回覆我好像還沒填XD

----------


## 犬野

也來更正了~~
我何時說是縣了...(汗)


犬野\台中市北區

----------


## 神原明野

神原明野

桃園縣/楊梅鎮

[基本上在楊梅、湖口的交界，離湖口火車站比較近]


學校：新竹高中2年生

----------


## 犽太

我家變成縣了耶XDDD"

正確資料：台南市\東區

學校：慈幼工商

----------


## 布雷克

我也來更正一下

目前永遠都在台中市西屯區了

因為我畢業了XD

----------


## 呆龍

我什麼時候填過了QQ 還是友跟我同名的
呆龍/台中市/北區/榮華街213號  


希望對版大有幫助^^~

----------


## LongTzai

龍采(LongTzai)
平常住處：桃園縣/蘆竹鄉
老家　　：台北市/文山區

----------


## zzz8519

zzz8519

台北市/信義區

----------


## 時雨秋幻

呃……
現在才發現居然有同校的獸……（極遲鈍）
所以乾脆就不再隱瞞好了QQ（自埋）

更新~
時雨秋幻/桃園縣平鎮市/桃園縣楊梅鎮(治平高中)

----------


## 極冰青狼

冰雪住在......台北縣/新店市(不告訴你哪條路(被打

----------


## Net.狼

> Net.狼 /屏東縣長治鄉(繁華街)


繁華不是街這樣

正確來說是
屏東縣長治鄉繁隆村(下略)

之前之所以會打繁華
是因為小生家那區繁華村最大
所以平時這區的村子大家都通稱繁華

----------


## 那岐

地球 陸地 台灣島（？） 某一市 柏油路 花巷 草弄 某號 該樓.....（被集體圍毆中）


台北內湖狼

----------


## 光狼

一直看不到!

現在報了......


本光狼,

住在香港新界西屯門區的,偏西的良田區
(簡作:屯門區的良景)

(近田景,良景,大興,山景,寶田,建生,鳴琴路)
(大地標為青山山腳)

讀屯門宣道中學

----------


## Totem‧T

To 若葉 感謝你的回覆 小生已將您的學校名稱消除
To 雷德托爾 感謝你的確認
To 銀楓 感謝你的提供 因您的格式有誤 小生已略做修正
To 小雨乂火獅 感謝你的提供 您回覆的角色名稱和您的ID並不相同 小生以您的ID為正確資料列上
To 冰龍小巴 感謝你的提供 請問您的住家也是位於楠梓區嗎?
To 犬野 感謝你的指正 小生會列台中縣是因當初只看到台中兩字 並不能確定是縣或市 致上深深歉意 
To 神原明野 感謝你的提供 請問湖口火車站是居住地的附近地標嗎?
To 犽太 感謝你的指正 小生後來發現是小生的失誤 犽太的資料有兩個 一個在台南縣 一個在台南市 已修正 致上深深歉意 附帶問一下 居住地也是位於台南市東區嗎?
To 布雷克 感謝你的更新
To 呆龍 感謝你的確認 小生印象中原本資料似乎是參考資料中某版友提供 但與您本次提供的資料有所誤差 小生以您本次提供為正確資料列上
To LongTzai 感謝你的提供
To zzz8519 感謝你的提供 小生經過查詢先將您的學校列上 如不想讓其他獸友知道學校名稱 小生會再做處理
To 時雨秋幻 感謝你的更新
To 冰雪小狼 感謝你的提供
To Net.狼 感謝你的指正 因小生的地圖只查的到繁華街 查不到繁華村 附帶問一下正確資料是繁隆村而非繁華村是嗎? 還有 小生找不到您所就讀的高鳳技術學院 是真有這所學校嗎?
To 那岐 感謝你的提供 小生經過查詢先將您的學校列上 如不想讓其他獸友知道學校名稱 小生會再做處理
To 光狼 感謝你的提供 因附近地標資料過長 小生以其中兩個為主列上 小生經過查詢先將您的學校列上 如不想讓其他獸友知道學校名稱 小生會再做處理

新增 銀楓 小雨乂火獅 冰龍小巴 神原明野 LongTzai zzz8519 冰雪小狼 那岐 光狼 犽修 翔太 孤獨之狼 Ghostalker 凜光 小炎 肥洋 銀星‧狼肯 舒跑貓 妤 Katsuya XII 夜冥貓妖‧晏 小靖 黑月影狼 北極狼 軒轅．赤那 Valkyrie 狐羽靈 歐卡斯‧SE 上官犬良 hoskey Ark 月影之虎 九賀 可樂狼 zazun 哈士奇 暗翼 鋼帝 獠牙小子 虛幻龍翼 蒼月‧御風 吳狼 eurobeat 狼鬼 Jim Allen 當心黑狗 月之白狼 達可 xup654fu0 殺葬 jack1217 蓮葉飄香 好喝的茶

最近小生因為一些事情
耽擱了足足五個禮拜
非常抱歉
不過事情都過去了
接下來小生會回復每週更新一次的速度

就整個人數來看
能到三頁真是令小生訝異
但可能是小生太久未更新所致
回覆的數量下滑的不少
希望這狀況能在小生回復更新速度後回升

這次新增了一個資料
所以多新增了非常多獸
已將出處列於頂樓來源第三條
如有興趣者可自行瀏覽

本次也多了一項新工具
小生將有同校的獸友列於原表下方
如有興趣者可自行找尋是否有同校之獸友

遲遲未使用表格
除因小生尚未了解如何使用外
還有小生後來評估其實用效益並不大
便將其暫擱置於一旁
待其實用之日

感謝各位

---以下為怨念版(何?)---


真是抱歉這週拖的非常之久...
有段考.模擬考.畢旅.晚自習.還被鎖電腦...囧
下週起應會回復原有的速度啦~
本週歡樂版暫停一次
因為時間來不及囉~
歡樂版下次再補上~
---怨念結束(何?)---

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

> To 冰龍小巴 感謝你的提供 請問您的住家也是位於楠梓區嗎?


不在高雄嘎，是位於嘉義縣水上鄉的民生社區(位於嘉義市和嘉義縣的邊界附近XD)

----------


## 白狼 小舞

看到此文章來報到一下

與狼共舞

居住地 : 台灣 台北市 南港區(後山埤捷運站)方圓700公尺內

去年6月從高海大(NKMU)畢業~現居在台北~  :Wink: 

辛苦了 Totem‧T   :Very Happy:

----------


## Totem‧T

To 冰龍小巴 感謝你的確認 
To 與狼共舞 感謝你的提供 

新增 與狼共舞

本週累了...
小生也沒精力去忙
只做最基本的更新


---以下為歡樂版(何?)---


來補上上次的歡樂版吧
To 若葉 不要咬小生阿~(逃 
To 雷德托爾 謝謝你的幫忙阿~(燦 
To 銀楓 真是訝異~小生這資料竟然能召喚潛水獸!?(被打
To 小雨乂火獅 資料太齊全了!!感謝啦~ (飛撲(被迷拉住
To 冰龍小巴 大概是太多類似的東西吧??(傻笑
To 犬野 對不起對不起!! (跪)一切都是小生的錯!!! ~~~(淚奔
To 神原明野 原來如此(何? 
To 犽太 因為搬家了!?(迷：最好是!!(被毆飛 
To 布雷克 面臨社會壓力了??(茶) 加油囉~畢業後也很辛苦滴~ 
To 呆龍 當然有幫助囉~感恩阿~(握住手上下甩動
To LongTzai 謝謝你的協助囉~(鞠躬
To zzz8519　真是簡潔扼要(愕然
To 時雨秋幻 結果有聊到天嗎??
To 冰雪小狼 不說就不說~小生去查(迷：你怎麼查(T：對歐!?(驚
To Net.狼 小生真是感到抱歉阿~ (大跪
To 那岐 真是個美麗的地方阿~(何?
To 光狼 有報即可~小生非常感謝你的幫助喔~
To 與狼共舞 感謝你的鼓勵阿~(奉茶
---歡樂結束(何?)---

----------


## 當心黑狗

我來更正(滾來˙皿˙//)
當心黑狗/台南市北區(這是住家吧|||)/台南市安平區(海事水產職業學校)
就醬~(跑)
害羞的第四行(?)

----------


## eurobeat

淺水很久來更正~

eurobeat/台北縣 汐止市 (汐止車站附近) / 台北縣 中和市 華夏技術學院

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

基本上所有的資料大致上就這些了

在此先向Totem‧T說聲辛苦了

要做出這樣的統計表一定花了不少精神和時間

----------


## 闇影龍

亦是龍亦是狼/澎湖

基本上這樣的資料就滿足夠了吧@@!"


迷:辛苦你摟~~~~

----------


## 十

既然有不少獸也知道在下是香港獸
在下也來登記吧

十/大陸 香港 新界 新界西 新界南

很像很混亂似的…
先說明一下︰
「新界」是香港的三區域之一
「新界西」是香港五個立法會的選區之一 (新界被劃分為新界東及新界西)
「新界南」是在下獸穴位於的地區 (新界的南部)

拜託了　(低頭)

----------


## 雜賀  煉

新獸來登記一下@@

雜賀  煉/居住地：台中市南屯區（精明一街附近、大業國中旁邊）/就學就業地：台南縣烏山頭水庫（國立台南藝術大學），是的敝人住校中。

本校確實在很蠻荒的地方OTL

----------


## 秋之回憶

來 增加詳細一點=ˇ= (埋


中壢市/觀音鄉/  就讀  萬能科技大學 (商業設計系)

無聊可以找出去玩˙ˇ˙  因為 敝人還蠻閒的~~~

----------


## 青龍Ritter

普查, 好玩啊 XD

本龍名稱: Ritter
居住地: 中華人民共和國香港特別行政區 / 九龍 / 旺角 (地標: 新世紀廣埸)
學校: 香港理工大學


有勞更新了 ^^"

----------


## W.D.silent

樂園名:W.D.silent
居住地:台中縣豐原市
就讀學校:澎湖縣最高學府澎湖科技大學(全澎湖也就這間大學而已)

目前住校

----------


## 月狼奧雷

:Confused:  敝犬目前躲藏在>高雄中的楠梓>楠梓中的海洋科大

平時會偷偷游走於校區~在不少夜市留下腳印~(茶)

窩藏在學校裡頭~>ˇ<~(滾)

----------


## 神武闇嵐

混太久了

遲po總比不po好~


神武闇嵐│台北縣 板橋市 (江翠國中附近) │ 台北縣 中和市 華夏技術學院




慢著...

eurobeat跟我同校?!

真是多多指教了  :狐狸爽到:

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

我目前在台南市
以前讀東方技術學院已畢業

----------


## 星澈

在下最近改完名   
看到已畢業的魔啦茲雷學長大大才跟過來登記...

名字:星澈
居住地:高雄市三民區(夾在高雄應用科技大學與立志中學之間)
就讀學校:高雄縣湖內鄉東方技術學院

以上，大大辛苦了~

----------


## Totem‧T

To 當心黑狗 感謝你的更正 
To eurobeat 感謝你的更正
To 冰龍小巴 感謝你的回覆
To 亦是龍亦是狼 感謝你的提供
To 十 感謝你的提供
To 雜賀 煉 感謝你的提供
To 秋之回憶 感謝你的更正
To 青龍Ritter 感謝你的提供
To W.D.silent 感謝你的提供
To 月狼奧雷 感謝你的提供
To 神武闇嵐 感謝你的提供
To 魔啦茲雷 感謝你的更正
To 星澈 感謝你的提供

這次拖得非常的久
在此致聲抱歉
但本次也對整個版面做了非常大的更動
希望能更加便利於閱覽

歡樂版下次補上

----------


## 狼佐

好詳細阿,連圓餅圖的做出來了

辛苦了

不過有小小的錯誤XD"

敝狼是新竹市獸唷~另外,新竹縣跟新竹市是不同地方^w^;

打在一起好像怪怪的 ..新竹縣新竹市..

----------


## 卡庫爾

踩一腳好了~
來加之前的住址是在上海徐匯區某処……

現在在渥太華大學就讀住校。

無論在什麽地方，都叫卡庫拉迪。
除了在樂園才會以“卡庫爾”的身份出沒。

偶爾也會在綫上聊天室裏使用“貓夜叉”的名字。

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    其實卡庫爾本來是人類滲透進來的，所以才沒來這串。
不過僅僅四個月就已經變化很多了？
雖然之前也很喜歡[/color]獸人作品[color=white]，但是從沒有自認是獸人愛好者。
也許是某管理狼的影響力很強大？    
    



結果用白色隱藏還不如用隱藏語法。

    啊？這裡啥也沒藏喲
……該不會很失望吧？

----------


## 小黑虎

小黑虎....沙田  馬鞍山  就讀邱金元學校

----------


## Totem‧T

To 狼佐 感謝你的更正 
To 卡庫爾 感謝你的更正 
To 小黑虎 感謝你的更正

這次又來不及補歡樂版了...

----------


## 好喝的茶

> 好喝的茶 香港 香港新界沙田區(東華黃鳳翎中學)


呃……
我住新界北區，
讀「東華三院李嘉誠中學」的說(汗)。

嗯，麻煩你了。

(另外，歡樂版是什麼東西……(呆)？)

----------


## 環伐貳閃

哦?
好幾個月沒獸來填了的樣子呢

我也填一下好了

住家  台南縣/新化鎮與新市鄉的交界附近(新市火車站附近)
學校  台南縣/私立瀛海高級中學(高中部)/雖然現在住校,不過應該只會住到這學期吧

----------


## 巴薩查

滿好玩的: P
我也來
住家 台中市南區中興大學附近
學校 台中二中(不過在下休息中: P)

----------


## 雷恩

我還沒填過耶^ ^

居住地  屏東縣屏東市

----------


## Baroque Boyce

喔喔！整理的很棒啊！
真是辛苦您了

看到自己的資料只寫個台南縣…囧
給詳細一點的吧～當然不可能會給完全的住址…(被轟爆)

*台南縣永康市(學校：南台科技大學)*

希望有一天能遇到南部的任何一位獸友XDD

----------


## 上官犬良

上大學了,補一下

住家:高雄市楠梓區
學校:高雄海洋科技大學-水產養殖系

......死守高雄(燦

----------


## yoyo虎

在下也來填一下吧～～

住家：桃園縣八德市

嘿嘿～以後八德會很有名的～～歡迎大家搬進來～～

----------


## 環伐貳閃

> 喔喔！整理的很棒啊！
> 真是辛苦您了
> 
> 看到自己的資料只寫個台南縣…囧
> 給詳細一點的吧～當然不可能會給完全的住址…(被轟爆)
> 
> *台南縣永康市(學校：南台科技大學)*
> 
> 希望有一天能遇到南部的任何一位獸友XDD


話說我就住在新化,很近的~
隨時都能約出來見面喲XDD

----------


## 羅傑

我是北部受獸
我家在~台北市精華地帶~(住家)
不過現在住校(台北縣泰山某地)
在台北的有空一起搭捷運去木柵動物園給同類吃吧(逃)

----------


## Totem‧T

感謝各位又把這篇文章推了上來
小生遲遲未更新的原因
是因為存這統計的檔案遺失了好一陣子
碰巧在昨天被小生父親尋獲
於是在今日
撥了點空來做整理
希望各位瀏覽方便

本次起
將不一定會一一回覆
而原先的歡樂版(心得.回覆.抱怨)應會取消
預計會以普通方式回覆

To巴洛克‧柏伊斯
感謝你的贈幣
小生已將它用於別處
致上萬分謝意

----------


## 戌天沃牙

沃犬-苗栗縣-竹南鎮
話說苗栗獸好少XDDD

----------


## 小韋

我發現...
好像沒有我選的地方= =
看一下分析圖...我住的地方 真是太稀有了 好像沒獸住這裡...
那就是中部-南投= =
我住南投縣 中寮鄉
可是目前住外就讀 在苗栗某大學 修行中...

----------


## Wolfang

潛水也有點久了，也該浮一下，哈XD
我覺得這篇應該可以頂置~

Wolf'ang 也是以前用中文時候的「狼牙」
戶籍還在臺南新營沒錯
不過目前大部分的時間都在新竹市
念的是的 中華工學院 
以後住在至善街31巷

----------


## 許狼中將

真是太辛苦你了！﹙遞飲料！！！！！！﹚
居然能從一大堆雜亂的資料中弄出這樣的整理！
突然想起數學的統計圖表…
真的是………………………………非常非常的敬佩你…

----------


## 小樂

俺明天就要畢業咧

所以可以把學校刪掉咧

未來的學校日後捕上

感謝

----------


## 雷

有錯有錯~(?

我是台南縣那欄的˙3˙ˇˇ
我不是住校的xDDD""
麻煩你把住校兩個字修改掉吧W
感激不盡ww

----------


## 蒼心

哇!!!

真是太詳細了!!

你一定恨累吧!!(幫你搥背XD)

找找高雄的....!!!都沒有我認識的!!!

難道...生在高雄市一種錯誤嚜??XDDDD

PS小獸是住在高雄縣的鳥松XDDDD

----------


## 鳴月‧靈兒

呼~辛苦啦~~

整理統計很累的捏...

學校更正   民族國中→高雄高工

麻煩你囉˙ ˙~

----------


## 弒夜。宇

> 沃犬-苗栗縣-竹南鎮
> 話說苗栗獸好少XDDD


苗栗獸來了0w0/~(舉爪)
不過離還蠻遠的= =
月犽嵐-苗栗縣-銅鑼鄉
不過苗栗的獸真的好少-.-.....

7/4  +:咦!?  之前沒仔細看~
有獸就讀的學校
離我住的地方蠻近的XD~~

----------


## 銀狼‧杰斯洛特

哇~Totem‧T 大真是太厲害了~~~

這麼翔密的資料都能整理的出來~~

對了~順便加上我歐  ^^

我是(彰化縣花壇鄉)的狼  ~~

彰化縣+1~~

----------


## Joe|Chan

Joe|Chan 香港 九龍黃大仙區(瑪利諾中學)

我在這學校裏的同學打太鼓沒人比得上我  :狐狸吃麵:

----------


## 大象

沒發表過...@@
大象(老實說我左邊那玩意兒還不會改><)/桃園/龍潭(龍潭農工)

----------


## Totem‧T

這次所做的改版
雖然花了不短的時間和不少的精力
但成果滿令人滿意的乾淨整齊
在此感謝BGs提供的表格使用方法

因為狼板在七月的時候做了個樂園幣系統調整
所以
希望如果有獸友對這表格還算滿意
可否贈個一元樂園幣給在下
因為調整這個表格需要參考別的文章(請參閱第一頁)
但每次點閱必然會耗損少許樂園幣
如果獸友能贈個一元
應該便能在不發其他文章之情況下仍讓這文章持續更新
當然
如果手頭緊或不方便贈與的在下也不勉強
只要有各位的回覆已經是很大的支持了(鞠躬

To戌天沃牙
苗栗獸其實在這表格中
也算是前一半多的選項呢
閣下可以多邀幾位苗栗獸進來狼版阿~(笑

To嵐瘋-韋
抱歉...
上次更新時似乎遺漏了南投選項在圓餅圖
這次已經補上
南投縣還是有獸友出沒的~(笑

ToWolfang
謝謝你浮出來回覆這一篇文章阿~(笑
置頂的話我也不知道要怎麼置頂耶~
如果版主或狼王覺得這文章能置頂自然就會置頂了吧??
不過個人還滿經常視線直接跳過置頂文耶...(汗
搞不好讓這文就這樣留在這還比較好??

To許狼中將
感謝你的支持阿~(笑

To小樂
好的
下次如要更動請順便附註一下原資料
這次找閣下的名字也花了點時間...(搔臉

To雷
抱歉啦~
那個大概是上下欄其他獸友的
不小心在新增減少時讓住校跑到你的選項了
這次更新順帶讓所有住校的選項移除了

To蒼心
多聊聊就會認識啦~(笑

To鳴月‧靈兒
感謝你的支持~(笑

To月犽嵐
那你可以多和你覺得近的獸友聊聊阿~
搞不好會又多一個朋友喔~(笑

To銀狼‧杰斯洛特
好的~
也謝謝你的支持喔~(笑

ToJoe|Chan
好厲害阿~
下次來台灣看看吧~
台灣也不少玩太鼓很厲害的神人喔~(笑

Toelephant19
我把更改ID的方法新增在這篇文章的第一頁了
點我參考資料其中一項狼王發的文
那就是更改的方法了
希望你更名順利~

----------


## T-Bone

喔~嗯~阿~沒注意到這篇呢

雖然T-BONE也是很低調
不過只是地點應該還好

ID:T-BONE
老窩:台北土城
工作:台北敦南
上課:新店

----------


## 環伐貳閃

新製作的表格非常棒呢~

看起來很乾淨、很舒服喔~
也不容易眼花撩亂了

還很貼心的做了同校獸友的表格呢XDD

繼續加油喔~支持你~>W</

----------


## Joe|Chan

台灣這么大,我下年可能會來遊一遊

台灣打太鼓強的人比香港多,我要比一比高下(手殘)

----------


## ShadelanJenn

Shadelan Jenn 居住新竹市東區某社區 /學校是建功高中..(號稱廢墟 )...高中部
PS :建功的學生 每一屆都會自創新詞 
源於 選擇建功 海闊天空 我們這一屆是...選擇建功 腦袋空空 

(新竹獸好少= = 有大概知道的祇有標明初 磐石高中跟中華大學的...)

----------


## 小劍

在下現在是住在三重，但是九月之後，
也就要到台中去讀亞洲大學，
一想到要離家去台中就好難過。

----------


## 狐狸

舉掌一下..

我的居住地打成"台中縣台中市"了..XD
不好意思正確的是台中市(西區)~~


另外在這裡要小糾正一下~
南投是在台中下面彰化上面喔...XD

----------


## 布雷克

請問可以把我住的地方改一下嗎

目前我是住在台中市(西屯區)

我的家鄉在台中,目前沒有在上學了


阿沒注意到有改了

我太遲鈍了囧

----------


## 瘋狂Lock皮

台南市北區/慈佑工商˙3˙  Over

----------


## 迪亞狼

firewolf 的資料有錯誤！
上面寫的學校 - 松山工農 是正確的。
但底下「同校獸友」不應該在內吧 =A=
什麼時候從松農瞬間變成台灣大學了...

----------


## 拉魯

小犬也來插花一下 (啥？)

戶籍地：台北縣鶯歌鎮
職業：還是學生= =
目前就讀學校：澎湖科技大學
(還在唸= =|||)

----------


## 則

戶籍地：台中市

職業：高職生((2年生

目前就讀學校：慈明高中

----------


## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

那個...我讀南開沒有錯
但我住台中喔
請樓主改一下~

----------


## 蒼月

喔喔~我也來公佈一下
在下是台北人
住在景美女中附近
讀位在深坑的東南科技大學的假日班XD
這樣寫對嗎?XD
大大加油阿XDDDDD

----------


## Totem‧T

因為好久沒看看這篇
而本文雖然中間有我的回覆
但竟然回覆滿百了(汗
才提起意思來打這篇

我是本文發起者
當時因為年輕氣盛(?
爬著文做出了這份統計
但是
因為在暑假時
這份資料(儲存在一銀灰白掉漆橢圓狀USB)遺失在花蓮瑞穗的網咖中(?
所以一直遲遲未更新
這份資料是用EXCEL整理出來的
再用記事本做處理
所以沒有原檔要處理是非常非常之麻煩
且這資料又是我一人在處理(約三百來條資料)
而近來又課業繁重(誤
最主因則是我近來潛水潛很深
沒想換氣(私人原因
所以一直停滯未更新

當然
我知道有獸很高興有這份資料
也有獸覺得這幹麻用的
當初是憑著一股氣勢ˇ
而中途許多人的建議
例如示意圖的種類、格式如何更清楚...等等
還有許多人的樂園幣援助
在那段需要不停翻資料扣錢的日子實在感謝(雖然不知道現在制度又是怎樣ˊˊ

所以重點是
我希望要不
1.有人能交棒
自行運用這資料來重新做一份(如有疑問我可協助
2.有人能提供簡易更新資料之方法
能在半小時一小時就輕鬆更新的好方法
原本的更新法每次處理都要花上個把來小時(死
3.除非有人能找回我可愛的USB
那我或許會繼續更新

最後補一點
其實我滿希望移版的
雖然不知道要移去哪?也不知道移走後會更加冷清還怎樣?
但這個交流版還是留給約團出征的似乎比較適合?

以上。

----------


## 冰狼IceWolf

冰狼也來插個花...... ((被打

像這種大量資料的處理
如果用Office的Access
將所有獸的資料 輸入資料庫
會比較好管理

利用名字、帳號、居住地等的關鍵字
就可以查到資料 直接做相關的修正與更新 
效率會大幅增加許多 修正個東西約3分鐘而已.

Excel是類似試算表的概念
如果不是大量數字函數與變數的運算
而是大量的瑣碎非運算概念的資料
建議還是利用Access來做比較好管理
且Access資料庫也可轉成Excel試算表

這是一份需要耗費大量時間的工作
冰狼精神上支持！祝順利！

如果有所需要 敝狼也可幫忙進行統計處理的工作 甚至是交棒 

另外......

冰狼IceWolf/台北市北投區/台北市立陽明高級中學

再一次 祝順利囉.........

----------


## 藍色暗燄

所在地:台中市(北屯區)
職業:高職生:假日在冰店打工  要吃免費冰的獸請找我呀  
就讀學校 : 霧峰農工(二年級

附註:支前發到別板去 請當作沒看到唷 QQ

----------


## 信犬

台灣/屏東縣屏東市
目前就讀中正國中
九年級

拜託了QQ

----------


## GOOSE

樓上借一下格式喔
台灣/高雄市
就讀高雄女中 
一年級

----------


## 空

.

----------


## 光狼 狄特

報到
光狼 狄特，住在員林，員林國小6年級(好像來狼版的狼裡面我最小)。 準備就讀衛道中學。

----------


## 亞德爾

在下是高雄縣的獸 感覺上高雄縣好像我最小耶XD (國中3)

但生性害羞(見不得人啦)QQ

所以不便說出哪所國中...

----------


## Totem‧T

To T-Bone
我也很低調的(?

個人認為啦
透露個居住地和學校或就業地
我覺得也不會讓別人知道自己是誰
除非說你的居住地或學校或上班地點真的範圍很小
小到同範圍內的鄰居同學同事互相都熟到不行(連台北都有這種學校(?
那我真的無話可講(笑

To 環伐貳閃
但背後的心力很高啊...(死

這期又被我刪掉了(汗
因為
那一個很難整理又沒有太大效益
如果真有心要查
查大資料都已經放同一行政區了
應該也還是不算難查

謝謝閃閃的支持啊w

To Joe|Chan
香港可能高手也不少
只是沒有太大能發揮所長的地方?

To ShadelanJenn
等到大學就能全台趴趴走啦~

多認識點不同地方的也沒什麼不好
搞不好有很多新竹獸只是害羞不敢出來公佈地址(?

To 小劍
別那麼難過

當作認識新地方新朋友
搞不好比想像中好很多呢w

To 狐狸
歹勢啦

已經更正了居住地
打錯了真抱歉呢"

呃...
基本上我這完全是隨性排的(?
我是按照我順口的唸法排的↓(?
基北 桃竹苗 中彰 雲嘉南 高屏(北到南
宜 花東(北到南
如此繞完一圈後再丟上中心的南投和外島澎湖
剩下的國外地區完全是隨性(死

To 布雷克
...好像我原本就打台中市西屯區???(揉眼睛
嗯 反正更正完畢XD

To 瘋狂Lock皮
自動把慈幼工商改成慈幼高工(?
OVER

To 小狼狼
大Bug(死
呃...一切大概就是剛好就是當時眼殘腦殘手殘剛好同時發生了吧(喂

反正同校獸友這欄好麻煩已經去掉了...(被拖走

To 拉魯
(遞花(何

澎湖啊...好遙遠(遠目
話說有獸友跟你同所呢(翻資料

To 則
已填上w

To 藍龍凱藍卓斯
...台中縣還台中市啊??

大概是我當時眼殘把居住地填成跟就學地一樣吧(死
抱歉抱歉(跪(?

To 蒼月
嗯
是可以查的出來大致位置啦
但如果要說正式的話
下次麻煩你這樣寫
景美女中附近→台北市文山區
深坑的東南科技大學的假日班→台北縣深坑鄉(東南科大)
這樣我可以多偷懶一點(只要拷貝貼上(喂

我會加油的...吧?(死

To 冰狼IceWolf
來 花給你(遞花(?

那什麼東西!?(一秒

感覺好像很好用...
但我不會用啊
我連聽都沒聽過(打滾

我精神與很多人同在(遠目

嗯...一年多後可能就會請你接棒了(如果你方便的話

資料已填上

希望如此...(遠目(被巴

To 藍色暗燄
我要冰我要冰(被打
不過特地為了碗冰從台北跑到台中好像不划算耶(被拖走

沒關係w
別的版我也是會看的(應該吧(?

To 信犬
收下了w

To GOOSE
嗯...
既然有人借格式了...
那我似乎該考慮在第一頁放個範例才是?

To 銀月‧空
台北市是個敗錢地(?
請留心你的荷包啊www(老人調

To 光狼 狄特
過一會兒你就會大了(?

狼版我記得也不乏國小的獸
至於是幾年級我就不知道了(遠目

To 殛牙
高雄縣應該還是有比你小的
只是沒有過來這留資料而已(死

別害羞嘛w
公布學校也不會有獸友就這樣衝過去的
再說你不說也沒人知道你長怎樣(汗
說了學校搞不好就有同校的獸友來加你MSN之類的啊(?

----------


## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

回樓上

台中市...

----------


## GOOSE

呃．．

我需要在居住地再加上區嗎？
恩？
我住高雄市苓雅區

（想不到有對校～雄中？厲害了）

謝Totem‧T大

----------


## Hewie

居住地:臺灣台北市
就讀:基測200分以上的學校<(被打爛)

----------


## V仔

報到XD
請叫我V、大V或是小V都OK
我是萌烈焰獸的 (雖然說身材算是V字龍獸)
台北市中山區松江路  (夠了

現在20歲就讀華梵大學...

----------


## 棘刺

b1262002(其簡稱可以叫我棘刺)
所在地:南投縣 草屯鎮 
就讀學校 : 南開科大

另外因本人是在學校外住的，所以所在地還是在台中市太平

----------


## 佛烈克斯

佛烈克斯/宜蘭市礁溪鄉~五峰旗山腳~想爬山來找我=w=
就讀宜蘭高中~

----------


## 許狼中將

狼窩所在地︰屏東縣東港鎮
就讀學校︰國立屏東高及工業職業學校﹙高職﹚

中將的即時︰t_0809449
歡迎加及時！不過請著名是誰！

----------


## 狂龍

呀呀~~  我也來參一腳~

狂妄龍   狂龍或廢龍
屏東縣  內埔鄉

就讀崇文國中  最不良的那班....阿~不是拉

及時:armena7719    來交個朋友耶~

----------


## REACH

姆...我好像一直沒來回過(踹

REACH  

基隆

在港邊長大的獸

但是我只會溺水不會游泳(踹


我在中山完全中學高中部噢~不是中山女高!!!

----------


## 銀灰龍-笨維

銀灰龍-笨維(KID)/嘉義市東區(輔仁中學附近)/嘉義市東區(嘉義高工)以畢業

要更新一下

因為畢業從軍去了一 一

話說 嘉義怎只有我啊 囧RZ

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

我來報資料嚕

月‧牙翼

台南市北區

目前就讀民德國中3年級

恩...應該是最瘋最白痴的那班?((誤很大

----------


## Totem‧T

To 藍龍凱藍卓斯
已修改完畢，感謝。(微笑

To GOOSE
加了會讓閱讀者更方便的。(微笑

不客氣。

To Laiyanis
符合標準的學校很多間的喲。(?

To V仔
你好呀。(握手

可以叫你　　的老公嗎？(喂

木柵線同路人。(笑

真是辛苦你了，華梵大學在那遙遠的山上啊。(遠望

To b1262002
你可以去更名啊，更改成棘刺之類的暱稱會讓別人比較容易記得你是誰喲。(建議

居住地是住的地方喲？
我先照你的意思把你排在台中市了，不過，是台中市太平路還是台中縣太平市呢？(汗

To 佛烈克斯
我老人家沒力氣去爬山了。(?

To 許狼中將
收到。

錯字發現。(指

To 狂妄龍
歡迎歡迎。

你可以把即時通放在自我介紹，會比只放在這裡有用喔。(建議

To REACH
沒關係的，沒填寫的人多的是。(無誤

反正只要別掉到水裡就沒差會不會游泳啦。(笑(?

To 銀灰龍-笨維
收到了，祝你當兵順利喲。(笑

姆，還有嘉義縣呀。(汗

To 月‧牙翼Xx 
資料收到。(笑

每個班級都很瘋都很白癡的。(?

----------


## 米果斯

給你(遞

米果斯/高雄市前鎮區/樹德家商

我不想給人看見我(躲

我有作修改嚕= =||

----------


## Ken2

建二

馬來西亞/雪蘭爾州/達爾尚藝術學院

在下是第三個報道的的大馬獸哦/
不過印象中應該還有某些....

----------


## 斯冰菊

敝宅位於亞洲中華民國臺北市萬華區西昌街137號，距離青山宮頗近！

總而言之，住家位於臺北的舊城區，很有古早味！

----------


## 寒楓獵犬

我也要～
寒楓獵犬/台中縣大里市/國立台中高農
給你～    ︿︿

----------


## 達可

可能要更新一下...

韃可/台北縣中和市/私立復興商工 一年級(快二年級)

感謝...

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

我來更新一下~

我升上高中嚕~
家裡住址不變
學校變更為：台南海事

麻煩你了~(鞠躬)

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

報到XD!!!

我住台東市XD~ 

新生國中=ˇ= ((剛畢業

高中呢~~~不知道 ((炸XD

----------


## 狂飆小狼

也來參加0w0~

小獸住在 台中市北屯區~
要升高中xD
大明高中wwww

----------


## o哈士奇o

我也來~~

看到兩個跟我同名 後面請加註


o哈士奇o(小彌)  我住在 高雄縣鳥松鄉

由於目前是畢業中狀態~

等學校確定了再報~

----------


## 沉默之狼

也來參一腳XDD~

台灣/新竹市北區(居住)/新竹市的中華大學(學校)
(發現有同校的|||

麻煩了 0 . 0~

----------


## 旌‧萊特

本狼也要 看到跟本狼同鄉的XD

台中縣大雅鄉

私立宜寧中學

----------


## 巴特爾

還蠻好玩的=w=+
我也來參一腳~

巴‧特爾

苗栗縣某區

就讀"國立大湖農工

----------


## 闇影龍

這邊更改一下唷!!!!!

亦是龍亦是狼     已經更名為   闇影龍   了喔!!!!!

澎湖滴!!!

----------


## 野良

QWQ 野良(狼)/屏東縣屏東市/剛大學畢業等升學

ˊWˋ"剛進入狼界..欠缺狼友...

----------


## 昂

我好無聊喔~
昂/台中市南區
剛畢業，學校以後再說(等分發......

為什麼南區的獸這麼少勒?

----------


## 狐狼˙亞克

抱歉來晚嘎!!

現在終於可以來放了嘎~((被拖走..

亞克/屏東縣鹽埔鄉/現讀高中"(屏東市)民生家商"

嗚..這麼短一條,總覺得自己好像是來亂的!!

((抓癢..

----------


## 傲

寂靜北極雪./台北市/大安高工


台北縣市的狼好多呀w

不過我好像認識南部的比北部多!?

----------


## 當心黑狗

騰騰騰~~
表格出現錯誤(噴

我跟雞皮皮的位置對調了(1s
我才是北區 台海事阿!!!(诶诶!!
雖然搬家了w不過還是北區ww

沒想到我學校有獸友阿ww!!(激
真快樂ww

----------


## 風之子

哇烏發現屏東的獸了0.0

小獸我是屏東獸

----------


## 野

無奈更新一下(?)

野
高中畢業了
改成台東大學一下

感謝

----------


## 翔狗

ㄟ兜~~~ 來留一下0.0

翔狗 / 高雄-鳳山 / 就業:五甲、學校:屏東大仁科大


以上登記~

----------


## 時雨秋幻

突然想到所以來更新了w(?)

時雨秋幻/桃園縣平鎮市/新竹市東區(清華大學)(住校)

那麼，麻煩了。 (合爪)

----------


## fwiflof

冥府幽狼；南投縣

----------


## 小尾

我也來報到
苗栗縣苗栗市
苗栗高級商業職業學校進修學校(就是夜校啦)
不過苗栗的獸好像沒幾的

----------


## 迷思

來填一下好了...雖然不知道有沒有用:

迷思/台北縣三重市/學校在台北(住家裡)

...自已打自已的獸名感覺好怪。

----------


## 巴特爾

> 我也來報到
> 苗栗縣苗栗市
> 苗栗高級商業職業學校進修學校(就是夜校啦)
> 不過苗栗的獸好像沒幾的


苗栗獸+1 -.-

我住苗栗縣銅鑼鄉

讀苗商阿  我成績沒這麼好 考不上XD(跑去大湖讀了..

有機會可以見個面阿=ˇ=/

----------


## 雷希克斯

那也把我加進去嚕...

萌牙/高雄縣旗山鎮/高雄縣旗山鎮(旗山國中)

----------


## 北極熊

加我加我~
北極熊/中壢市(有時候在台中市中壢居多)/桃園縣中壢市(清雲科大剛畢業)(現在是教職員)

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

夢境之狼雪克/彰化縣永靖鄉/南開科大

真希望有跟我同校的能跟我連絡

----------


## 戰龍　里昂

我龍住在高雄市，是鼓山區那裡的，目前的讀的校是三信家商

希望能看到一樣在高雄的獸友

----------


## 棘刺

> 夢境之狼雪克/彰化縣永靖鄉/南開科大
> 
> 真希望有跟我同校的能跟我連絡


同....同校的阿(驚~

真有趣阿XD

龍者也是讀南開喔~
可惜我是讀夜間部wwww

----------


## 米果斯

> 我龍住在高雄市，是鼓山區那裡的，目前的讀的校是三信家商 
> 
> 希望能看到一樣在高雄的獸友


米果是高雄滴嘎～
不過是讀 樹德家商嘎～

再來寫一次xd

高雄市 前鎮區(金銀島附近)   學校是 樹德家商

現在滴 米果比較敢見獸哩～

如果有空可以 找米果唷～ 嘻嘻(笑

----------


## 笨虎

新增新增 ~ ~ XD

笨虎  /  台中縣潭子鄉  /  苗栗縣卓蘭高中

不過馬上就要升大學了...

----------


## Orange

來報到。




橘子/南投縣名間鄉/草屯南開科技大學




我是夜間的啦呀比。

以上，謝謝麻煩了。

----------


## 幻影龍

本龍住在桃園~

在桃園 埔心這個小地方~

目前就讀 永平工商=ˇ=

(有同校的獸嗎XDDD?

----------


## 你是啥米狼

.

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

我.....換學校了....
現在變成台南大學附中....
麻煩大大幫我改一下捏~辛苦你了

(突然發現我真是一個麻煩的孩子= =)

----------


## 嵐霖

撲撲~~
我也來報到了..
以為台中人少少@@結果還滿多的=ˇ=
而且還有同鄉@@?
嵐霖我是
台中縣/潭子鄉/潭秀國中2年級OWO
有同校的嗎@W@?  很難吧XD

----------


## ghos01128

也來參一腳~
ghos01128/台北市士林區/台北市士林區,陽明山上的(文化大學
如果小獸沒眼殘的話,好像有同校的
雖然不知道是多久前的資料了

----------


## 笨鱷

笨鱷住在香港 新界區 元朗 ~
學校就不説了!~
如果可以和香港的獸友一起出來玩的話就會告訴你更多我的事  :Wink:

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

亞諾蘭斯

台南縣麻豆鎮

很棒的地方^^

現在就讀台南縣新市鄉某科技大學...

租房子在外面住XD

台南人好少 呵呵

----------


## o哈士奇o

> 亞諾蘭斯
> 
> 
> 現在就讀台南縣新市鄉某科技大學...


樓上的應該是遠東科大

話說我也是科大生

目前就讀於新竹某科大..

可是卻是高雄獸

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

被發現了(沒被發現才怪)

新市也才ㄧ所科大= =

之前是跟朋友開玩笑說

如果學校上電視 新聞會怎樣報導學校位置?

有人就說 台南縣新市鄉 某科技大學= =

那這樣不就等於把學校說出來了嗎 冏

----------


## o哈士奇o

> 被發現了(沒被發現才怪)


遠東科大很有名的呢

發明東西聞名的吧
跟獎學金
那像我們學校= =
連個BBS都沒有

另外我住新竹市香山區(目前)

老家在高雄縣鳥松鄉 
通常一到暑假就會回家
有在高雄的獸友可以一起出去玩哦

----------


## 銀

無意間看到這篇文章....
我住的是台中市東區, 不是西屯區XD

----------


## 佛蒙特

報到唷~
佛蒙特/台北縣汐止市/台北市信義區(東門國小)

----------


## 藍焰

意外逛到這就來說一下好了
藍焰/台北縣土城市(土城工業區)/台北縣土城市(清水高中)
其實高中是即將就讀啦，不過應該可以吧
還以為土城沒有呢，沒想到意外看到幾個土城的獸友

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

來填寫一下囉

皇天蒼狼/高雄市左營區/高雄市苓雅區(國際商工)

雖然已經畢業了XD 目前是準大學生囉。

----------


## Silver．Tain

填報一下好了@@

在下的棲息地宜蘭縣宜蘭市
目前就讀的學校就不透露了...

今年17歲
年底要滿18@@

----------


## 狐狼˙亞克

> 抱歉來晚嘎!!
> 
> 現在終於可以來放了嘎~((被拖走..
> 
> 亞克/屏東縣鹽埔鄉/現讀高中"(屏東市)民生家商"
> 
> 嗚..這麼短一條,總覺得自己好像是來亂的!!
> 
> ((抓癢..


再來貼!! 我就覺得起怪惹~

人家明明就有來回應，為什麼版主會沒記到我勒~(搔搔頭..

名單上怎麼找就是沒有我的暱稱..((哭..

版主遺漏我了...((蹲角落畫圈圈..小哭..

----------


## 羽翔

我也來填一下~

闇與翔/台中市南屯區/目前就讀萬和國中

原本以為在台中的獸不會很多呢w
結果還蠻多的~((不過沒有同區的....

----------


## 路過的狗

你好ㄚ...我是路過的狗

路過的狗/高雄縣梓官鄉/大寮鄉的和春技術學院

高雄縣梓官鄉...好像沒有同鄉的人耶~TT_TT


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    現在正在放暑假中....等暑假完就要就讀了

----------


## 痕‧風狼

痕 住在台中市南屯區
就讀惠文國中  目前畢業  暑假拼基測~
高中還不知道會考到哪=口=

----------


## 岡日森格

岡日森格/台中現豐原/豐原高中
台北的獸最多耶

----------


## 銀牙_新

我也來填吧~

銀牙_新/台北市大安區/成功高中

台北的獸真的蠻多的耶

----------


## 灰爪

我也來填填看吧~

灰爪/嘉義縣竹崎鄉/昇平國中

嘉義獸好少喔~

----------


## gaotsdevil

也加我吧

gaotsdevil/彰化縣福興鄉/將就讀逢甲大學

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

silver沃-獥/高雄縣鳳山市/高雄市三民區(陽明國中) 

獥也要來報到OwO~~~

----------


## 闇影龍

話說....開這版的人好像很久沒上了@@....

所以回了...大概他也看不到吧...

----------


## Evan

彰化縣 溪州鄉  濁水溪附近  有時無聊時還會到濁水溪玩 哈哈

話說 彰化縣的獸很像比較少捏

----------


## 尊o葆葆

妮蕊的小窩在:高雄縣/鳳山市/自強二路(五甲國中)
這麼晚才報到!抱歉><!

----------


## 咖啡

咖啡是住桃園
學校是振聲高中

----------


## 帕格薩斯

嗯......
笨龍我：台中市/大雅區/學府路(大華國中) 
辛苦啦，大哥！
﹝謎之音：這個笨蛋又在隨便裝熟=.=﹞

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

我家在 台中市東區! 我很少回家! 我不要一直駐校啦~~~~
是高職生, 學校? 是國立的(國立中最低分的...

幾乎都是住在台灣正中心附近, 不~~

----------


## 幻月狼仙

I’am幻月狼仙
I’am from台南市永康區
My school is台南市立大橋國民中學

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

耶~要前往更遠的地方駐校了~~

這篇文可以回碩到好遙遠的歷史喔.....

以後將會呆在台東

----------


## 火狼

這是要幹麻的??
好像蠻好玩的

新竹縣的某個角落XD

----------


## 彌賽伊亞

彌賽伊亞

彰化縣彰化市/鹿港高中(沒住校)

----------

